# rain X damages windshields?



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

i heard from someone that rain X can damage your windshield.
is this true or is this a rumor?
thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

initial V said:


> i heard from someone that rain X can damage your windshield.
> is this true or is this a rumor?
> thanks in advance! :thumbup:


Rumor, I've used for ~15yrs at several cars & no problem at all, as long as we were talking about the X-Rain "The Windhield Wiper".

It works for Windshield, head & foglights, mirrors, side crystals & even to tailights.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

initial V said:


> i heard from someone that rain X can damage your windshield.
> is this true or is this a rumor?


Has to be a rumor. I've used it on 6 different cars of mine with absolutely no problems at all for many many years. I hate to drive without it in heavy rain.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Heh, it is BS. Ive used it on my car for years and on at least 40 customer's cars. They all love it. Rain X, Rain X Anti fog, Rain X window wipers and Rain X Glass Cleaner (amonia free so it wont damage your tint) are all among the highest standard of product quality. I have never had a problem.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

NickZac said:


> "...Rain X Anti fog..."


I always have problems with this, I have 2 or 3 bottles stocked (I bought them with a package of regular Rain-X) since many years ago.

I always leave marks & finished cleaning with something that eliminates the antifog efect.

How did you use it?

By the way, I clean windshield with some products, specially when I put the Rain-X & the best product for the final detail I've founded it's Stoner Invisible Glass, what do you think about it?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NickZac said:


> Heh, it is BS. Ive used it on my car for years and on at least 40 customer's cars. They all love it. Rain X, Rain X Anti fog, Rain X window wipers and Rain X Glass Cleaner (amonia free so it wont damage your tint) are all among the highest standard of product quality. I have never had a problem.


anti fog is amonia free as well (way you wrote it makes it seem so just checking)

I used rain X and in the morning the dew builds up and makes it really hard to see, it doesn't come off with the wipers like it would without it, but durring a rain it helps out a good amount. I just can't see in the mornings going to work as well as I used to.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

manuelga said:


> I always have problems with this, I have 2 or 3 bottles stocked (I bought them with a package of regular Rain-X) since many years ago.
> 
> I always leave marks & finished cleaning with something that eliminates the antifog efect.
> 
> ...


I rarely clean interior windows and when I do it is with a very, very mild cleaner, especially on tints. As for using it, I rubbed in it very hardly with a terry towel in a circular motion. I've used Invisible Glass a good amount. I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> anti fog is amonia free as well (way you wrote it makes it seem so just checking)
> 
> I used rain X and in the morning the dew builds up and makes it really hard to see, it doesn't come off with the wipers like it would without it, but durring a rain it helps out a good amount. I just can't see in the mornings going to work as well as I used to.


I was referring that the Rain X glass cleaner was amonia free where as many other cleaners are not. Sorry about the bad wording. The dew thing is kind of odd. I've never had a problem myself but I usually keep my car garaged so I have litle dew. What wipers and windshield fluid are you using?


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*X-Rain Antifog*



NickZac said:


> As for using it, I rubbed in it very hardly with a terry towel in a circular motion.


This has to be one of my cars jobs in a near future, specially because humid weather is becoming colder here & soon the fog will appear at my side windows.

Me neither clean inner windows very often, I rather preffer take care of them & keep them clean.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Tell the douche bag that told you this to quit trying to scar Rain X's reputation. Rain X is the shit.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NickZac said:


> I was referring that the Rain X glass cleaner was amonia free where as many other cleaners are not. Sorry about the bad wording. The dew thing is kind of odd. I've never had a problem myself but I usually keep my car garaged so I have litle dew. What wipers and windshield fluid are you using?


I'm not completely positive, but the 1st time dew was on the window and I hit the wipers (before I ever used any fluid) it did this. it also fogged up the inside a bit (IS THE RAIN X ANTI FOG SAFE FOR TINT? I COULDN'T FIND ANYWHERE THAT IT SAID AMMONIA FREE) The water that was out of reach of the wipers glided right off as soon as I took off so I know it was working. I replaced my blades about 2 months ago so they should be fine for a bit. Maybe next time I'll go for the silicone blades.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Never had a problem with rainX, I jus keep forgetting to reapply when it fades away. Make sure to keep wiping until the foggyness disappears.


----------



## cool_rebel671 (Sep 15, 2004)

No problems here either. Except one. I had a "Toyz 'R' Us" sticker on the windshield. I was putting on Rain-X. I looked away for a moment and kept wiping. When I looked back I saw the sticker was faded. Not so much the black parts compared to the colored stipes. Looked like heat wear.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Shawn said:


> Tell the douche bag that told you this to quit trying to scar Rain X's reputation. Rain X is the shit.


Well said :thumbup: 



xbrandonx said:


> I'm not completely positive, but the 1st time dew was on the window and I hit the wipers (before I ever used any fluid) it did this. it also fogged up the inside a bit (IS THE RAIN X ANTI FOG SAFE FOR TINT? I COULDN'T FIND ANYWHERE THAT IT SAID AMMONIA FREE) The water that was out of reach of the wipers glided right off as soon as I took off so I know it was working. I replaced my blades about 2 months ago so they should be fine for a bit. Maybe next time I'll go for the silicone blades.


To be honest I couldnt tell you for sure. It has alcohol in it...I dont think ammonia. If you look at reviews, people say it doesnt work. In order for it to work, you gotta rub the hell outta it in a circular motion and then wipe excess.


----------



## B14Boost (Sep 6, 2004)

I <3 RainX :-D


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i got this stuff made by STP called "vision blade" it comes in an aplicator that looks like a squeege the best part is that it lastes for atleast 6months. i have put it on all my familys cars just so i dont have to be in a car with out it and i know what your talking about in the marning when it fogs up real quick on the out side


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I use both RainX and the RainX anti-fog and they both work REALLY good. I've never had a problem yet. But my windsheild is so screwed you wouldn't notice anyways. 

The guy before me used his windsheild wipers when it was really dusty and didn't use any wiper fluid because the pump broke and scratched the SHIT out of it.


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

i've put rain x on my windshield and i haven't put it on in a while, but now my winshield when it gets wet and i use the wipers it steaks the water so i can barely see out the windshield..i'm sure it's not b/c of rain x and it's probably that i just need new wiper blades, but i just bought new wiper blades a couple of months ago..so idon't know...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hotnissanbabe2003 said:


> i've put rain x on my windshield and i haven't put it on in a while, but now my winshield when it gets wet and i use the wipers it steaks the water so i can barely see out the windshield..i'm sure it's not b/c of rain x and it's probably that i just need new wiper blades, but i just bought new wiper blades a couple of months ago..so idon't know...


are they bosch, rain x, piaa or a silicone blade?


----------



## hotnissanbabe2003 (Oct 10, 2003)

idk..not bosch or rain x...
some that autozone carries in the yellow and blue package


----------

